

Ask HN SanFran: Is there a Micro Center Equivalent in the city? - breck

I moved to the Mission from Cambridge and am looking for a local place for basic needs like RAM, etc. Cambridge had Micro Center which was awesome and had great prices.<p>Is there something here better than BestBuy? Thanks!
======
smountcastle
Have you tried Fry's? <http://www.frys.com/> IIRC, they don't have any
locations in the city, but you could visit one of their silicon valley stores.

~~~
breck
Nope hadn't heard of it. Thanks!

